# Outlets pull out from the wall



## Flyover (Jan 6, 2017)

Some of the outlets in my house pull out from the wall when I'm unplugging something.

I haven't ever let one pull very far out; when I see it starting to happen I hold the outlet back against the wall and then after I'm unplugged the outlet stays flush against the wall like nothing was wrong.

1) Why is that happening?
2) How do I fix it?


Background info:
House was built in the 1920s but much of it has been remodeled over time, before I moved in. Half the outlets are 2-prong, half are 3-prong. The above problem happens on both types of outlets but mostly on the 2-prongs.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 7, 2017)

The boxes weren't fastened to the wall properly. Probably "old work" boxes, meant to slip in without taking down any drywall. You could try tightening the screws found in the corners of the box, but if the drywall is damaged from repeated adjustments, you may have to go into the wall and refasten the box.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/1-Gang-14-cu-in-Old-Work-Box-B114RB/100404027


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 7, 2017)

If your house was built in the 20&#8217;s it most likely has wood lath and plaster. There was a number of ways those old boxes were attached when the house was electrified that could have come loose. If you only have two prong outlets they should be upgraded and rewired. That is not always practical to do and code allows for the old outlet to be replaced with a GFCI outlet also. In both cases a new larger box would help.

I have had great luck with chipping away the plaster for about 3 inches all around the box carefully without loosening it from the lath around it. The layer of plaster should be more than half inch thick. I then cut a piece of half inch plywood with a hole in it for a new plastic box and about 2 inches all the way around. Cut the power and pull the old outlet out unclamp the wires and take the old box out. Trim the wood lath to just clear the new plastic box, then pilot drill and screw the plywood to the lath and fill it in with drywall compound. Rewire. 

This method takes a little time to do but leaves you with a very sturdy box that looks like it has always been there.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 7, 2017)

Could be one of those situations where the box is recessed too deep in the wall and the outlet to box screws have to be left loose to allow the face of the outlet to reach the cover plate.
If this is the case, the outlet will move in/out as you plug/unplug.
Purchase or make shims to put behind the outlet to box screws to hold it firm in the box.
You don't want to be using the faceplate to hold it firm in location.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 7, 2017)

Take the cover plate off and post a picture so we can see what your seeing or as you've seen everyone's guessing.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 7, 2017)

Chances are that the screw holes in the original melamine boxes are worn out and the screws no longer have any grip.

Remove the recep. cover plate, attempt the action that brought you here and without unplugging the cord, push the recep. back in to see if the screws remain extended.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 7, 2017)

Well knowing the age of the house and that half the outlets are still 2 prong tells me these outlets haven&#8217;t been looked at in 50 years. Drywall was around in the 1920&#8217;s but not widely used. Even in the 50&#8217;s plaster over metal or wood lath was still going strong. A 1920&#8217;s house may or may not have went thru electrification it could still have knob and tube even. The old metal boxes I have seen from that era were first put in the floors and later in the walls or base boards. The ones in the walls almost always wiggle around and with movement comes wear. The old wood screws they used fall right out and the box just floats in the hole. 

My brother in law the semi &#8220;slumlord&#8221; fixes them with jamming the tube of the great stuff foam can in around the gap and blasting the cavity full. Seals up the leaks and glues the box in place. Seems to work ok.   

One thing for the OP to look at is the outlets that have been converted to 3 prongs. Many people just put those in with no ground wire to make it look rewired and allow 3 prong plugs to go in. you should get those GFCI if they are done that way.


----------



## Flyover (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for your comments everyone. I'll remove a faceplate and take pictures later today.


----------



## Flyover (Jan 7, 2017)

Below are pictures of one of the offending outlets. Sorry for the not-so-great quality, I use a cheap flip phone because I'm a Luddite.

When I pull on the outlet (not yanking like crazy but applying just enough force to make it move) it feels like it's anchored to something semi-rigid but still flexible. It won't move enough for me to really see though.

As you can kinda see, the long flat-head screws at the top and bottom are sticking out just a little--not flush. I tightened them (about 3-4 full turns each) while pushing in toward the wall and felt some resistance, but it didn't get any harder to turn as I went, and the screws didn't appear to be going any deeper. So I stopped, figuring I was probably just augering out whatever material the screws are sitting in.

Let me know if there is anything else specific you'd want to see a picture of and I can try and get it.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for the photos. Your box is not loose your outlet is loose in the box it seems. If the screws wont run down tight try taking them out and see if they are stripped.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 7, 2017)

You could also consider shorter screws if they can't screw all the way down.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 7, 2017)

The screw holes in the box are stripped.

They are 6/32 and you can replace them with 8/32's, and they do not need to be slot head.


----------



## Flyover (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks all, super helpful. I'll try out a few suggestions and let you know what happens. With photos if I remember!


----------

